# Mag-Lock techonology



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Something I've noticed is that in the Heresy books, characters are often described as attaching weapons, etc, to their armor using 'Mag-Lock' (magnetic lock in case anyone was wondering), but such references are conspicuously absent from non-Heresy titles. 

Characters are usually described as holstering / sheathing their weapons. 

The only other title that I found mention of Mag-Lock was _Soul Hunter_, but then those Traitor Marines are wearing the same ten-thousand year old armor that is described in Heresy books.

So is the concept of Mag-Lock technology (at least for Space Marine armor) something that has been lost in the 10k year gap, or is it just preference / oversight on the the part of BL Authors who are writing in the 'contemporary' timeline?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Honestly, I can't even think of too many instances in "current" 40K novels that necessitated a character to lock his bolter to his thigh. I'm sure that they're still in use, but as a specific detail to be used with the intent of telling a story, somewhat superfluous. While many technological advances have been lost, I would think that the Adeptus Mechanicus would have slight "pressure" to make sure the Astartes' battle plate was at least as good as it used to be.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Suppose it depends on personal preferance or in a case with a traitor marine, what type of armour he's scavenged.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Mag lock tech was around in the fluff with the rogue trader rules. Chances are that the researchers read it and thought it cool enough to include despite it being forgetten as the game evolved.
There are many things like this that if you read the older books are taken as common place such as antigrav clamps on marine armour that let them work on spacehulks etc and in spacemarine a group of scouts manage to drive a titan after eating the brains of the crew and reading their memories.
Rogue trader was closer to rpg than tabletop games as we know them know so there was alway a greater depth of background and less hard rules where know fluff is less important and more interchangeable but there are more set rules


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

Mag-Lock technology is still around. In the story Headhunted from Hero's of the Space Marines the main characters use Mag-Lock technology to attach their bolter's to their armor and that story is set in the 'contemporary' timeframe.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

joechip said:


> Mag-Lock technology is still around. In the story Headhunted from Hero's of the Space Marines the main characters use Mag-Lock technology to attach their bolter's to their armor and that story is set in the 'contemporary' timeframe.


Cool. I was hoping someone would list a sighting from a book I haven't read yet. Thanks :victory:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I think one of the night lords in soul hunter uses a mag-lock system on his thigh armour for his bolter?


----------

